# διαφωνώ οριζοντίως, καθέτως (και διαγωνίως)



## anef (Jul 3, 2008)

Elena said:


> Μια και το έφερε η κουβέντα, μια τέτοια περίπτωση αποτελεί και το «κάθετα αντίθετος» / «διαφωνώ κάθετα». (Κατηγορηματικά, διαμετρικά κ.λπ., ναι. Κάθετα, όχι.)



Έλενα, το _διαφωνώ κάθετα _είναι μεταφορική χρήση (και μάλιστα δίνει και το πολύ ωραίο _διαφωνώ και κάθετα και οριζόντια_:), όχι λάθος. Γιατί με την ίδια έννοια, αν το ψάξουμε λίγο παραπάνω μπορεί και το _έρεφε η κουβέντα _να είναι "λάθος" ή πάντως να ήταν κάποτε.
Εκτός αυτού, για τη συγκεκριμένη συζήτηση Δανάη, νομίζω δεν έχει νόημα να μιλάμε για σωστό/λάθος. Είναι μια ξένη έκφραση και κάνουμε προτάσεις για το πώς μπορεί να αποδοθεί. Ο νομοθέτης με κάποιο σκεπτικό τη μετέφρασε όπως τη μετέφρασε, προφανώς την ήθελε να ξεχωρίζει, ίσως να φαίνεται από κάτω η αγγλική. Και όλοι με κάποιο σκεπτικό προτείνουν. 

Και επειδή δεν μπορώ να αντισταθώ στον πειρασμό, το _από ανέκαθεν _είναι ένα λογικό, λογικότατο "λάθος" αφού στα νέα ελληνικά δεν υπάρχει το _-θεν_. Άλλο αν "εμείς" απαξιώνουμε αυτούς που το χρησιμοποιούν και στιγματίζουμε τη χρήση του γιατί θεωρούμε απαράδεκτο να μην ξέρει ο νεοέλληνας την αρχαίαν ημών. Αν δεν το στιγματίζαμε μια χαρά θα είχε επικρατήσει, θεν δε θεν:)


----------



## Elena (Jul 3, 2008)

anef said:


> Έλενα, το _διαφωνώ κάθετα _είναι μεταφορική χρήση (και μάλιστα δίνει και το πολύ ωραίο _διαφωνώ και κάθετα και οριζόντια_:), όχι λάθος. Γιατί με την ίδια έννοια, αν το ψάξουμε λίγο παραπάνω μπορεί και το _έρεφε η κουβέντα _να είναι "λάθος" ή πάντως να ήταν κάποτε



:) Διαφωνώ κατηγορηματικά. Συμφωνώ με την ΕΛΕΤΟ σε αυτό το θέμα (καλώς ή κακώς).

Βάζω μερικά εδώ, αλλά είναι για άλλο νήμα -ας ελπίσουμε να το τακτοποιήσει η Αλεξάνδρα :).

Η κάθετη αντίθεση (το να είναι κανένας κάθετα αντίθετος) είναι το συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα που θα μας απασχολήσει. Αυτό που βιάζει ακόμα και την απλή την καθημερινή γεωμετρική αντίληψη του χώρου. Αντίθεση σημαίνει στην κυριολεξία ενάντια θέση, ενώ στη μεταφορική χρήση της σημαίνει ενάντια άποψη, διαφωνία, ασυμφωνία. Στα Μαθηματικά η έννοια είναι σαφέστατη: ο αριθμός -10 είναι αντίθετος του 10, το διάνυσμα (ή η κατεύθυνση) 2 του σχήματος είναι αντίθετο (ή αντίθετη) προς το διάνυσμα (ή την κατεύθυνση) 1. 

Η αντίθεση στα Μαθηματικά είναι μία, δεν έχει διαβαθμίσεις, εκεί δεν έχει έννοια η φράση: λιγότερο, ή περισσότερο, αντίθετος. Δύο αριθμοί, δύο διανύσματα, δύο κατευθύνσεις ή είναι αντίθετα ή δεν είναι. 

Στην κοινή γλώσσα, όμως, η αντίθεση, με τη σημασία της διαφορετικής άποψης μπορεί να μην έχει απόλυτη έννοια αλλά να έχει αποχρώσεις. Εχει έννοια δηλαδή το σχεδόν αντίθετος, το περίπου αντίθετος, το λίγο-πολύ αντίθετος κ.ά. (βλέπε σχήμα παρακάτω).
Στην κοινή γλώσσα, λοιπόν χρειάζεται κάποτε να τονίσουμε ότι η αντίθεσή μας δεν ...είναι κατά προσέγγιση αντίθεση! *Αυτό, όμως, το πρόβλημα η γλώσσα το έχει ήδη αντιμετωπίσει και μάλιστα με πολλές επιλογές: * 



Η αντίθεση μπορεί να είναι: | Φράση: 
απόλυτη |είμαι απόλυτα αντίθετος 
τελεία |έχω τελείως αντίθετη γνώμη
κατηγορηματική| είμαι κατηγορηματικά αντίθετος 
διαμετρική|διαμετρικά αντίθετη άποψη 
ριζική, πλήρης |είμαι ριζικά αντίθετος διαφωνώ πλήρως 
Ποια γλωσσική ανάγκη θέλησε να καλύψει αυτός που επινόησε τον παραλογισμό "κάθετα αντίθετος"; Οπως βλέπουμε στον πίνακα υπάρχει ήδη και "μελετημένη γεωμετρική λύση" του ζητήματος: διαμετρικά αντίθετος! *Η καθετότητα αναιρεί την αντίθεση, εκφράζει ουδετερότητα ως προς τις δύο αντίθετες κατευθύνσεις και όχι αντιπαράθεση. Αν η θέση είναι ναι η αντίθεση είναι όχι ενώ η καθετότητα "ούτε ναι ούτε όχι" *(βλέπε σχήμα)


----------



## kabuki (Jul 3, 2008)

Λάθος ή σωστό, δεν ξέρω. Πάντως, το _είμαι κάθετα αντίθετος_ το δίνει και ο Τριανταφυλλίδης. Επίσης, ο Μπαμπινιώτης δίνει για το κάθετος: _5. (μτφ.) ριζικός, ευθύς_

Καλημέρα!


----------



## anef (Jul 3, 2008)

Έλενα, δεν έχω αντίρρηση γι' αυτά που λες όσον αφορά τα μαθηματικά κλπ. Εκεί που διαφωνώ είναι ότι αυτό ακριβώς που περιγράφεις είναι η μεταφορά. Δηλαδή η χρήση μιας εικόνας που δεν ανήκει στη σφαίρα ενός πεδίου και που όμως μ' ένα μαγικό τρόπο οι ομιλητές την εφαρμόζουν ακριβώς σ' αυτό το πεδίο. Η _λαμπρή ιδέα _δεν είναι λαμπρή επειδή πράγματι (σύμφωνα με τους νόμους της φυσικής) εκπέμπεται φως. Έτσι κι εδώ είναι αδιάφορο το τι είναι κάθετο και οριζόντιο στη γεωμετρία, σημασία έχει ότι κάποιοι έκαναν τη σύνδεση. Αν δεν μας αρέσει η μεταφορά, πολύ απλά μπορούμε να μην τη χρησιμοποιούμε, δεν μας αναγκάζει κανείς:) Αυτό όμως, το τι μας αρέσει και τι όχι, δεν την καθιστά λάθος, κατά τη γνώμη μου πάντα.


----------



## Elena (Jul 3, 2008)

anef said:


> Η _λαμπρή ιδέα _δεν είναι λαμπρή επειδή πράγματι (σύμφωνα με τους νόμους της φυσικής) εκπέμπεται φως. Έτσι κι εδώ είναι αδιάφορο το τι είναι κάθετο και οριζόντιο στη γεωμετρία, σημασία έχει ότι κάποιοι έκαναν τη σύνδεση. Αν δεν μας αρέσει η μεταφορά, πολύ απλά μπορούμε να μην τη χρησιμοποιούμε, δεν μας αναγκάζει κανείς:) Αυτό όμως, το τι μας αρέσει και τι όχι, δεν την καθιστά λάθος, κατά τη γνώμη μου πάντα.



Εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον, αλλά δεν συμφωνώ. Η μεταφορά πρέπει να έχει μια λογική βάση. Η λαμπρή ιδέα είναι λαμπρή είτε έχουμε να κάνουμε με φυσική είτε με άλλο πεδίο. Δεν αλλάζει το νόημα της λέξης («λάμπω»). Το «κάθετος» (ουσιαστικό ή επίθετο) έχει ένα συγκεκριμένο νόημα. Προσδιορίζεται εκ νέου το νόημά του -δηλ. γίνεται συνώνυμο του αντίθετος- επειδή κάποιος κάπου κάποτε :) αποφάσισε να χρησιμοποιήσει λανθασμένα την έννοια του «καθέτως»; Κι αν είναι έτσι, που ακριβώς σταματάμε;




kabuki said:


> Λάθος ή σωστό, δεν ξέρω. Πάντως, το _είμαι κάθετα αντίθετος_ το δίνει και ο Τριανταφυλλίδης. Επίσης, ο Μπαμπινιώτης δίνει για το κάθετος: _5. (μτφ.) ριζικός, ευθύς_
> 
> Καλημέρα!





Βtw: Ο Τριανταφυλλίδης είναι σαφής. Το καταγράφει (αφού έχει προ πολλού περάσει στον) προφορικό λόγο.

3. *(προφ.) *που είναι απόλυτος, κατηγορηματικός: Kάθετη αντίθεση. 

(Καλημέρα/Καλησπέρα!)


----------



## Elsa (Jul 3, 2008)

Γελιέμαι ή είναι μια από τις κλισέ λέξεις/φράσεις που μας κληροδότησε ο Αντρέας Παπανδρέου; Δεν θυμάμαι να λεγόταν πριν την λανσάρει εκείνος.


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2008)

Συγχωρήστε με αν αυτά που θα πω δεν είναι απολύτως ακριβή, αλλά νομίζω ότι πραγματικά το _κάθετα αντίθετος_, όπως και και το _κρυστάλλινα σαφές_ ή κάτι τέτοιο, τα έφερε ο Αντρέας. Διαδίδονται λέξεις και εκφράσεις που δεν αρέσουν σε όλους και δημιουργείται μια κάθετη διαφωνία, λες και πέφτει ένα κατακόρυφο παραβάν που χωρίζει τους μεν από τους δε. Κάποιοι χρησιμοποιούν λέξεις της μόδας, ακόμα κι αν δεν είναι με το μοιρογνωμόνιο, και άλλοι φιλτράρουν την κάθε τους λέξη. Και ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν και οι μεν και οι δε.

Το _κάθετα αντίθετος_ είναι πιθανό να μου ξεφύγει σε πρόχειρες διατυπώσεις και θα προσπαθήσω να το περιμαζέψω όταν θέλω να είμαι κομιλφό. Και κομιλφό προσπαθούμε να είμαστε όταν γράφουμε έτσι που να μην προκαλέσουμε με τη γλώσσα, για να προσέξει ο άλλος τι θέλουμε να πούμε και όχι το πώς το λέμε. Απομακρύνουμε τα παραβάν.


----------



## anef (Jul 3, 2008)

Έλενα, η μεταφορά (τουλάχιστον σύμφωνα με όσα έχω διαβάσει, κυρίως τον Α.Φ.Χριστίδη και τους Lakoff & Johnson) έχει όντως κάποια εμπειρική βάση, αλλά όχι λογική με την έννοια που το θέτεις (ειδικά ο Χριστίδης συνδέει τη μεταφορά με το ασυνείδητο και την άμεση βίωση, την αδιαμεσολάβητη από τη γλώσσα). Η μεταφορά 'Ο Γιάννης είναι γουρούνι" δεν έχει κάποια λογική βάση τέτοιου είδους: απλά απομονώνουμε ένα στοιχείο του γουρουνιού, το ότι είναι βρώμικο, αχόρταγο κλπ., και το εφαρμόζουμε στους ανθρώπους. Η σύνδεση δεν γίνεται στο μυαλό όλων των ανθρώπων απαραίτητα, δεν νομίζω σε όλες τις γλώσσες η λέξη 'γουρούνι' να χρησιμοποιείται με αυτή τη σημασία. Με το _κάθετος _υποθέτω συμβαίνει κάτι παρόμοιο. Πατάμε σε ένα οριζόντιο επίπεδο και οτιδήποτε κάθετο σε αυτό, κατακόρυφο, μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ότι δημιουργεί ρήξη. Κάπως έτσι τέλος πάντων. 
Οι Lakoff & Johnson αναφέρουν αν δεν κάνω λάθος κάτι παρόμοιο για το οριζόντιο επίπεδο και τη σχέση του με το up και το down στα αγγλικά και όλες τις μεταφορές με αυτές τις δύο λέξεις.
Και βέβαια όπως η κυριολεκτική σημασία της λέξης γουρούνι δεν επηρεάζεται επειδή τη χρησιμοποιούμε και μεταφορικά, έτσι και η μτφ χρήση του _κάθετος _δεν υπάρχει καμία πιθανότητα να μπερδέψει κάποιον που μιλάει για γεωμετρία.


----------



## curry (Jul 3, 2008)

Επίσης νομίζω ότι είναι ανδρεοπαπανδρεϊκό - εκεί πήγε το μυαλό μου μόλις το είδα. Θυμήθηκα αμέσως τον μπαμπά μου να το σχολιάζει (αρνητικά), στα τιμημένα 80s.
Άσχετο, αλλά από τη δεκαετία του '80 απέκτησα το εξής λεξιλόγιο (μεταξύ άλλων): Μιράζ 2000, μίζες, χρονοντούλαπο, mea culpa (αυτό μπορεί να είναι και 1990, θα σας γελάσω) κλπ κλπ.

edit: εννοώ ότι δεν ήξερα ως τότε αυτές τις λέξεις, όχι ότι δεν υπήρχαν. Απλά για μένα είναι άρρηκτα συνδεδεμένες με εκείνη την εποχή - ήμουν παιδάκι.


----------



## Lina (Jul 3, 2008)

Αιθεροβάμων, άλλο παπανδρεϊκό από τις αρχές του '90, αν θυμάμαι καλά.


----------



## curry (Jul 3, 2008)

Μα τον Θεό των μεταφραστών, ξέχασα την ΑΛΛΑΓΗ!


----------



## anef (Jul 3, 2008)

nickel said:


> Το _κάθετα αντίθετος_ είναι πιθανό να μου ξεφύγει σε πρόχειρες διατυπώσεις και θα προσπαθήσω να το περιμαζέψω όταν θέλω να είμαι κομιλφό. Και κομιλφό προσπαθούμε να είμαστε όταν γράφουμε έτσι που να μην προκαλέσουμε με τη γλώσσα, για να προσέξει ο άλλος τι θέλουμε να πούμε και όχι το πώς το λέμε. Απομακρύνουμε τα παραβάν.



Νίκελ, το πρόβλημα με τα παραβάν είναι ότι πρέπει να έχεις συνειδητοποιήσει ότι υπάρχουν. Εγώ μέχρι αυτή τη στιγμή δεν είχα συνδέσει την έκφραση _διαφωνώ κάθετα _με τον Παπανδρέου, με έκφραση της μόδας, ή με κάτι τέλος πάντων. Οπότε το παραβάν θα ήταν αόρατο αν τη χρησιμοποιούσα. 

Πάντως, αν όντως η έκφραση είναι του Παπανδρέου, έχουμε και απάντηση στο ερώτημα της Έλενας για το ποια ανάγκη υπήρχε να φτιαχτεί, αφού υπήρχαν τόσες άλλες δόκιμες: ήθελε να δείξει και με τη γλώσσα ότι είναι υπέρμαχος της Αλλαγής:)


----------



## wings (Jul 3, 2008)

Το «αιθεροβάμων» προϋπήρχε. Δες σχετικό λήμμα στο ΛΚΝ.


----------



## Elena (Jul 3, 2008)

anef said:


> Η μεταφορά 'Ο Γιάννης είναι γουρούνι" δεν έχει κάποια λογική βάση τέτοιου είδους: απλά *απομονώνουμε ένα στοιχείο του γουρουνιού, το ότι είναι βρώμικο, αχόρταγο κλπ.,* και το εφαρμόζουμε στους ανθρώπους. [...] Με το _κάθετος _υποθέτω συμβαίνει κάτι παρόμοιο. Πατάμε σε ένα οριζόντιο επίπεδο και οτιδήποτε κάθετο σε αυτό, κατακόρυφο, μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ότι δημιουργεί ρήξη. Κάπως έτσι τέλος πάντων.



Mα το λες και μόνη σου. Απομονώνουν «ένα στοιχείο». Όχι βρίσκουν ένα «άσχετο» (φαινομενικά ή μη) στοιχείο. Ένα υπαρκτό στοιχείο. Δεν είναι ποίηση (και δη σουρεαλισμός). Μια καθημερινή έκφραση είναι, που, όμως, χρησιμοποιείται σε ένα σωρό γραπτά κείμενα (πολιτικά και μη).




anef said:


> Οι Lakoff & Johnson αναφέρουν αν δεν κάνω λάθος κάτι παρόμοιο για το οριζόντιο επίπεδο και τη σχέση του με το up και το down στα αγγλικά και όλες τις μεταφορές με αυτές τις δύο λέξεις.
> Και βέβαια όπως η κυριολεκτική σημασία της λέξης γουρούνι δεν επηρεάζεται επειδή τη χρησιμοποιούμε και μεταφορικά, έτσι και η μτφ χρήση του _κάθετος _δεν υπάρχει καμία πιθανότητα να μπερδέψει κάποιον που μιλάει για γεωμετρία.



Δεν ξέρω τι λένε για το «up» και για το «down» -εκτός αν αναφέρεσαι στο «More Is Up» -δεν βλέπω καμία αναφορά σε «οριζόντιο επίπεδο», αλλά ξέρω τι λένε για «universal (or at least widespread... :) metaphors») και σίγουρα δεν βλέπω κάτι που να δικαιολογεί τέτοια κατάχρηση. Αν εντοπίσεις τη σχετική αναφορά, θα χαρώ πολύ να τη συζητήσουμε.


----------



## Lina (Jul 3, 2008)

wings said:


> Το «αιθεροβάμων» προϋπήρχε. Δες σχετικό λήμμα στο ΛΚΝ.



Προϋπήρχε, αλλά ο Παπανδρέου το ανέσυρε από τη λήθη και το έκανε της μόδας. Δεν θυμάμαι τις περιστάσεις, αλλά μια εποχή, μετά τη σχετική αμηχανία και το ψάξιμο στα λεξικά, είχε φθάσει στα χείλη όλων.


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2008)

Με συγχωρείτε, αλλά δεν έχετε λάβει υπόψη σας την εικονογράφηση της μεταφραστικής χρήσης (πρέπει να βρω το βιβλίο με τα σκίτσα του Παππά):

Λέμε «διαφωνώ κάθετα» και το συνοδεύουμε με κίνηση του χεριού, τεντωμένου προς τα έξω, με τον αντίχειρα σηκωμένο, να κατεβαίνει κάθετα σαν να θέλει να χτυπήσει σε κάποιο νοερό βήμα ομιλητή μπροστά μας, με ελαφρά διαγώνια κλίση για να μη είναι σε 90 μοίρες με το σώμα και παρεξηγηθεί η κίνηση. Αυτή η διαφωνία είναι κάθετη. Ούτε απόλυτη, ούτε κατηγορηματική, ούτε οτιδήποτε άλλο.

:) :)


----------



## Philip (Jul 3, 2008)

nickel said:


> Με συγχωρείτε, αλλά δεν έχετε λάβει υπόψη σας την εικονογράφηση της μεταφραστικής χρήσης (πρέπει να βρω το βιβλίο με τα σκίτσα του Παππά):
> 
> :) :)



Κάπου το έχω, αλλά προς το παρόν, zie hier:
http://businesswithgreece.wordpress.com/2008/04/24/leer-hier-en-nu-griekse-taal-en-gebaren/


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2008)

Σε λατρεύω, σε λατρεύω, σε λατρεύω. Το έχω χάσει και το γυρεύω εδώ και είκοσι χρόνια. Το σκανάρισμα και η ανάρτησή του θα αποτελούν προσφορά! (Κανένας φοιτητής εκεί που να του αρέσουν τα σκίτσα; Και να έχει σκάνερ;)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 3, 2008)

nickel said:


> Λέμε «διαφωνώ κάθετα» και το συνοδεύουμε με κίνηση του χεριού, τεντωμένου προς τα έξω, με τον αντίχειρα σηκωμένο, *να κατεβαίνει κάθετα*...:)


Μα ελπίζω να έχει γίνει σε όλους αντιληπτό αυτό που προσπαθεί να πει η Έλενα εδώ και τόσες ώρες, ότι η λέξη "κάθετα" χρησιμοποιείται από πολλούς λανθασμένα και καταχρηστικά στη θέση της λέξης "κατακόρυφα". Άρα και το "διαφωνώ κάθετα", είτε είναι νεολογισμός είτε όχι, εμπεριέχει αυτό το νοηματικό/μαθηματικό/γεωμετρικό λάθος. (Μίλα, Έλσα!)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 3, 2008)

Και δεν είναι μόνο το διαφωνώ: είναι και το «είμαι κάθετος» (χρησιμοποιείται από πολλούς πολιτικούς, μεταξύ άλλων).


----------



## Elsa (Jul 3, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Μα ελπίζω να έχει γίνει σε όλους αντιληπτό αυτό που προσπαθεί να πει η Έλενα εδώ και τόσες ώρες, ότι η λέξη "κάθετα" χρησιμοποιείται από πολλούς λανθασμένα και καταχρηστικά στη θέση της λέξης "κατακόρυφα". Άρα και το "διαφωνώ κάθετα", είτε είναι νεολογισμός είτε όχι, εμπεριέχει αυτό το νοηματικό/μαθηματικό/γεωμετρικό λάθος. (Μίλα, Έλσα!)



Αχ, να ήξερες πώς με έτρωγε να μιλήσω! Και μετά από κάποιο post, πήγα στον Τριανταφυλλίδη και έτριβα τα μάτια μου! Τι να πω η γυναίκα μετά, που πρώτη-πρώτη έχει την έννοια που εγώ θεωρώ λάθος; 

_κάθετος -η -ο [káθetos] E5 : ANT οριζόντιος. I1α. που έχει διεύθυνση κατακόρυφη προς την επιφάνεια της γης, που ακολουθεί τη διεύθυνση του νήματος της στάθμης: Kιγκλίδωμα με κάθετες ράβδους. Bράχοι που υψώνονται κάθετοι. Aεροπλάνο κάθετης απογείωσης.
_

Θα ανοίξουμε νήμα με _νεολογισμούς της Αλλαγής_; Θυμάμαι καλά, οτι η κατάχρηση του "βασικά" μας έμεινε από τότε;


----------



## Elsa (Jul 3, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Και δεν είναι μόνο το διαφωνώ: είναι και το «είμαι κάθετος» (χρησιμοποιείται από πολλούς πολιτικούς, μεταξύ άλλων).



Μήπως εννοούν οτι είναι εκεί, όρθιοι στις επάλξεις και όχι οριζόντιοι, κοιμισμένοι, νωθροί;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 3, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Μήπως εννοούν οτι είναι εκεί, όρθιοι στις επάλξεις και όχι οριζόντιοι, κοιμισμένοι, νωθροί;


Εάν είναι κάθετοι προς τον τοίχο (που 'ναι κατά κανόνα κατακόρυφος), τότε είναι οριζόντιοι — και ρίχνουν κι από έναν υπνάκο, άμα λάχει να 'ούμε.


----------



## Elsa (Jul 3, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Εάν είναι κάθετοι προς τον τοίχο *(που 'ναι κατά κανόνα κατακόρυφος)*, τότε είναι οριζόντιοι — και ρίχνουν κι από έναν υπνάκο, άμα λάχει να 'ούμε.



Κάτι τέτοιο έχεις στο μυαλό σου;


----------



## anef (Jul 3, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Μα ελπίζω να έχει γίνει σε όλους αντιληπτό αυτό που προσπαθεί να πει η Έλενα εδώ και τόσες ώρες, ότι η λέξη "κάθετα" χρησιμοποιείται από πολλούς λανθασμένα και καταχρηστικά στη θέση της λέξης "κατακόρυφα". Άρα και το "διαφωνώ κάθετα", είτε είναι νεολογισμός είτε όχι, εμπεριέχει αυτό το νοηματικό/μαθηματικό/γεωμετρικό λάθος. (Μίλα, Έλσα!)



Μια που το έθεσες τόσο επιγραμματικά, Αλεξάνδρα, ακριβώς σε αυτό απαντούσα κι εγώ στην Έλενα. Ας πούμε δηλ. ότι *είναι *λάθος νοηματικό/γεωμετρικό κλπ. το _κάθετος _(ας πούμε πως κάνει λάθος το ΛΚΝ). Και πάλι η μεταφορά _κάθετη διαφωνία_ είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου απολύτως έγκυρη, γιατί οι μεταφορές δεν βασίζονται στην επιστημονική αλήθεια ή την αντικειμενική πραγματικότητα, αλλά στην αντίληψή μας γι' αυτήν, στους συσχετισμούς που εμείς κάνουμε στο μυαλό μας. Έτσι η μεταφορά 'Είσαι ούφο' δεν βασίζεται κατ' ανάγκη στην επιστημονική αλήθεια ότι υπάρχουν ούφο, ούτε οι μεταφορές straight και gay σε κάποια αναντίρρητη πραγματικότητα. Σας μπέρδεψα;


----------



## Elena (Jul 3, 2008)

anef said:


> Μια που το έθεσες τόσο επιγραμματικά, Αλεξάνδρα, ακριβώς σε αυτό απαντούσα κι εγώ στην Έλενα. Ας πούμε δηλ. ότι *είναι *λάθος νοηματικό/γεωμετρικό κλπ. το _κάθετος _(ας πούμε πως κάνει λάθος το ΛΚΝ). Και πάλι η μεταφορά _κάθετη διαφωνία_ είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου απολύτως έγκυρη, γιατί οι μεταφορές δεν βασίζονται στην επιστημονική αλήθεια ή την αντικειμενική πραγματικότητα, αλλά στην αντίληψή μας γι' αυτήν, στους συσχετισμούς που εμείς κάνουμε στο μυαλό μας.



Mα νομίζω ότι δεν μου έχεις απαντήσει (δεύτερο μήνυμα). Ποιος λέει ότι μεταφορές (ευρέως χρησιμοποιούμενες) βασίζονται στην υποκειμενική αντίληψη/θεώρηση -που τυγχάνει να είναι (έως) και αντίθετη με το αρχικό νόημα; (Lakoff και Johnson σίγουρα όχι.) Οι συσχετισμοί που κάνουμε έχουν κάποια λογική βάση. Σε τι είδους κείμενα αναφέρεσαι; 

Από εδώ και πέρα με γκρι, γιατί ξεφεύγουμε...

Σε πρακτικό επίπεδο, λοιπόν, αν δέχεσαι ότι η όποια μεταφορά είναι απολύτως έγκυρη -με το που γράφεις «αντιληψή *μας*», μπλέκουν τα πράγματα- το «είναι σκέτος βρυκόλακας» (σε συζήτηση για ποιες ώρες κοιμάται ο Νίκος, ας πούμε :)) μπορεί να σημαίνει ότι ξυπνάει στις έξι το πρωί και στις οκτώ πέφτει για ύπνο; Το «είναι ούφο» αναφέρεται σε άνθρωπο που είναι «αστέρι σε όλα του;» Ακόμα και στην ποίηση (αν και είναι επικίνδυνο αυτό που γράφω) ο αναγνώστης βλέποντας 

_Ρουφά το γλεύκος τ' ουρανού_

δεν είναι δυνατόν να σκεφτεί ούτε ότι ο ουρανός είναι πικρός, ούτε αλμυρός... ούτε γλυκανάλατος. :)

Το «καθέτως» προσδιορίζει γωνία ενενήντα μοιρών -είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι. Δεν χρειάζεται μαθηματικός με ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον τη γεωμετρία για να μας το εξηγήσει, όπως δεν χρειάζεται και αστροφυσικός για να μας εξηγήσει γιατί η Ιουλιέτα είναι ό «ήλιος» του Ρωμαίου. 

(Πολύ Black/Davidson κ.λπ. όλα αυτά... :) αλλά δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε με metaphor in philosophy.)


Καλή συνέχεια -και καλό σας απόγευμα!


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2008)

Είτε λέμε «διαφωνώ κάθετα» είτε γράφουμε «διαφονό κατιγοριματικά», δεν λέμε κάτι ακατανόητο. Απλώς γρατζουνάμε τον κώδικα κάποιου άλλου. Αυτό είναι όλο. Και κάποιοι έχουν πιο ευαίσθητα αφτιά στα γρατζουνίσματα.

Τα λεξικά του Κέντρου είναι γεμάτα με πλαίσια για πράγματα που θεωρούνται λανθασμένα. Σε εκατό χρόνια τα λεξικά του θα κυκλοφορούν με διαφορετικά πλαίσια. (Ή με τα ίδια πλαίσια: γιατί τα ίδια λάθη θα εξακολουθούν να λέγονται και το Κέντρο θα εξακολουθεί να τα καυτηριάζει.)


----------



## danae (Jul 3, 2008)

Αν και νομίζω ότι ειπώθηκαν όλα, γράφω κι εγώ δυο λόγια.

Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται κι εδώ βρισκόμαστε σε μεταβατική φάση --μη μου πείτε ότι όλες οι φάσεις είναι μεταβατικές, το ξέρω, αλλά καταλαβαίνετε, ελπίζω, τι εννοώ. Γι' αυτό άλλοι είναι πιο εξοικειωμένοι με τη μεταφορική χρήση της λέξης και άλλοι ενοχλούνται. 

Όπως αναφέρθηκε και προηγουμένως, η μεταφορική σημασία του "κάθετος" έχει περάσει και στα λεξικά, βλ. Μπαμπινιώτη: "ριζικός, ευθύς". Γράφει, μάλιστα, το εξής παράδειγμα: "ζητούσε την κάθετη αντιπαράθεση με τους εργοδότες". Ποιος θα δυσκολευόταν να καταλάβει τι σημαίνει η φράση και θα έλεγε "ζητούσε τη διαμετρική αντιπαράθεση με τους εργοδότες"; 

Επίσης, σύμφωνα με το δικό μου γλωσσικό αισθητήριο, η άποψη Χ και η άποψη Ψ μπορούν να είναι διαμετρικά αντίθετες, ενώ με ξενίζει το "είμαι διαμετρικά αντίθετη με την Χ άποψη". Είναι σαν να συγκρίνω τον εαυτό μου με την άποψη. Αλλά και πάλι το θέμα είναι υποκειμενικό. Αυτό που ενοχλεί εμένα, φαίνεται φυσικό σε κάποιον άλλο και το αντίστροφο. Μέχρι να παγιωθεί η μεταφορική χρήση με το χρόνο.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, προσπαθώ να φέρω στο μυαλό μου την εικόνα του Παπανδρέου να χρησιμοποιεί αυτές τις εκφράσεις, και αδυνατώ. Δεν έβλεπα τηλεόραση --και ιδίως πολιτικά... ;)


----------



## anef (Jul 3, 2008)

Σόρυ, Έλενα, μπορεί να φταίει κι η ζαλούρα μου, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω σε τι λες πως δεν απάντησα, εννοείς αυτά που παραθέτεις για τη γεωμετρία στο δεύτερο δικό σου μήνυμα σ' αυτό το νήμα; 

Για τα υπόλοιπα:

Σαφώς και έχουν λογική βάση οι μεταφορές, στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση την *αντίληψη *ότι το _κάθετος _έρχεται σε αντίθεση/ρήξη με το _οριζόντιος _(άσχετα αν αυτό είναι τεχνικά σωστό). Αν δεν είχαν αυτή την αντίληψη οι ομιλητές δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσαν εδώ και τόσα χρόνια αυτή την έκφραση. Επίσης όταν μιλάω για αντίληψη δεν εννοώ αντίληψη υποκειμενική του καθένα χωριστά, αλλά το πώς αντιλαμβάνονται τα πράγματα συγκεκριμένες κοινωνίες, σε συγκεκριμένο χρόνο κλπ.
Τέλος, έχω υπόψη μου δυστυχώς μόνο τα κείμενα που ανέφερα παραπάνω. Του Χρηστίδη διασκορπισμένα σε διάφορα βιβλία (π.χ. Όψεις της γλώσσας, το κεφάλαιο για τις μεταφορές) και το βιβλίο των Lakoff & Johnson (Ο μεταφορικός λόγος) το οποίο έχει κάτι χρονάκια που το διάβασα, αλλά ξεφυλλίζοντάς το τώρα βρήκα το εξής απόσπασμα που νομίζω συνοψίζει αυτό που εννοώ:
"Υπάρχουν τέσσερις συνέπειες της αντικειμενιστικής θεώρησης της μεταφοράς [της θεώρησης δηλ. με την οποία αμέσως μετά οι συγγραφείς δηλώνουν ότι διαφωνούν κάθετα (α, να'το το'πα κι εγώ:)], 
[...]
- Η μεταφορά μπορεί να συμβάλει μόνο στην κατανόηση κάνοντάς μας να δούμε αντικειμενικές ομοιότητες, _δηλαδή ομοιότητες ανάμεσα στις αντικειμενικές σημασίες Σ και Σ'_. Οι ομοιότητες αυτές πρέπει να βασίζονται σε κοινές _*εγγενείς ιδιότητες *_των αντικειμένων - ιδιότητες που έχουν *πράγματι *τα αντικείμενα καθεαυτά. 
Επομένως η αντικειμενιστική θεώρηση της σημασίας έρχεται σε πλήρη αντίθεση με οτιδήποτε υποστηρίξαμε σ' αυτό το βιβλίο." 
Τα πλάγια γράμματα είναι των συγγραφέων, τα έντονα δικά μου.

Ακριβώς λοιπόν το _κάθετος _δεν είναι ανάγκη *πράγματι * (βλ. σύμφωνα με τη γεωμετρία) να έχει τις ιδιότητες που έχουμε στο μυαλό μας (συλλογικά, όχι ατομικά) όταν το συσχετίζουμε με την έννοια της αντίθεσης. Δεν είναι ανάγκη στη γεωμετρία να σημαίνει αντίθεση. Αρκεί που η καθημερινή μας εμπειρία μας κάνει να το πιστεύουμε.

Το άλλο απόσπασμα για το πάνω-κάτω δεν μπόρεσα να το βρω και δεν έχω τώρα χρόνο να το ψάξω (αν και δεν νομίζω πως έχει μεγάλη σημασία).

Εννοείται, δεν ισχυρίζομαι πως είμαι ειδική στον τομέα (η αρχική μου αντίδραση ήταν στο χαρακτηρισμό _λάθος _για κάτι που θεωρώ ότι είναι απλώς μια μεταφορά) αλλά ούτε και σημαίνει πως επειδή αναφέρομαι στα συγκεκριμένα βιβλία θεωρώ ότι περιέχουν την απόλυτη αλήθεια και πέραν αυτών ουδέν:)


----------



## efi (Jul 3, 2008)

Αν στη συγκεκριμένη μεταφορά ψάχνουμε την τομή μεταξύ μαθηματικών και γλώσσας,
τότε, για μένα, είναι θέμα διαστάσεων. Εξηγώ:

*Αν το πεδίο ορισμού της διαφωνίας είναι μία διάσταση, τότε, ναι, ''εκ διαμέτρου αντίθετος''.
Αν το πεδίο ορισμού της διαφωνίας είναι δύο διαστάσεις, τότε, ναι, ''κάθετα αντίθετος'',*

και ούτω καθεξής (τρομακτικό το πόσα σωστά έχω βρει μέχρι τώρα...)

Άσε που, δηλώνοντας παντελή άγνοια της σχετικής βιβλιογραφίας, για μένα το ''κάθετος'' έχει περισσότερο την έννοια της τομής, παρά της ουδετερότητας.

ΥΓ: Ο Ανδρέας πού κολλάει; Αυτό, πια, δεν είναι διαφωνία. Ασυμφωνία είναι!


----------



## efi (Jul 3, 2008)

Και άμα το λύσουμε αυτό, να πιάσουμε και το ''εγκάθετος''!

(Ποτέ δεν τη χώνεψα αυτήν τη λέξη!)


----------



## efi (Jul 3, 2008)

> _κάθετος -η -ο [káθetos] E5 : ANT οριζόντιος. I1α. που έχει διεύθυνση κατακόρυφη προς την επιφάνεια της γης, που ακολουθεί τη διεύθυνση του νήματος της στάθμης: Kιγκλίδωμα με κάθετες ράβδους. Bράχοι που υψώνονται κάθετοι. Aεροπλάνο κάθετης απογείωσης.
> _




Ναι, και σύμφωνα μ' αυτό, οι αθλήτριες της ενόργανης γυμναστικής, δεν ''κάνουν κατακόρυφο''. ''*Κάνουν κάθετο''!

(Έχω χάσει επεισόδια!)


----------



## curry (Jul 3, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Θα ανοίξουμε νήμα με _νεολογισμούς της Αλλαγής_; Θυμάμαι καλά, οτι η κατάχρηση του "βασικά" μας έμεινε από τότε;



Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να ανοίξει το νήμα με τίτλο "Αλλαγή"! Όχι δηλαδή, κοιτάξτε φιτιλιές που μας έχει βάλει ο μακαρίτης τόσα χρόνια μετά! 

Και μετά την ολοκλήρωση του νήματος, θα το στείλουμε στην Χαριλάου Τρικούπη.


----------

